# Sick, Sluggish Moor



## Mom2Fish (Nov 5, 2005)

Hey everyone! I recently (4 days ago) rescued a goldfish and a black moor from outside (a neighbor left them out in a fish bowl in the parking lot because her kids didn't want them anymore!) Anyway, they were both very lively until this morning I noticed the goldfish was attacking the moor every time he surfaced for food. Now, he just lays at the bottom with his top fin flat on his back. He does have a kinda greyish-white haze around his eyes and his head. Could this be ick? I separated them and I have him in a 2.5 gallon with just the air hose with the stone attached for circulation. Any suggestions would be appreciated!


----------

